# If you are a hobby woodworker check this unit out.



## rad457

Looks just like my General Int. planner, Got to get around to adjusting outfeed table as this is what appears to be giving me a little snipe on short pieces. Have to agree great machine for the price, think I got mine for $500.00 Canadian dollars.


----------



## Dustgineer

I have the heavy duty version of this planer, the 40200H. I like it very much as well. I've discovered that I can take off about 1/16" in softer woods like poplar and aspen, but for highly figured woods I have to take off a much thinner slice, say 1/64 or even 1/128 for quilted maple . Have you had the same experience?

I plan on posting a review of mine and the mobile stand with outfeed support that I built for it, as well as the drill press table with custom dust collection that I posted a pic of in my workshop.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Thanks for the review, it looks like a nice planer. How does the tearout on figured wood compare to a straight-knife machine?
Amana makes carbide blades for that machine, if you are ever interested in upgrading. 
They are pretty inexpensive as I recall.


----------



## MarkDavisson

JAY Made, what did you pay for yours?


----------



## JJayzon1

Hey Mark after taxes I paid $531.24. Of coarse now it is about $50 cheaper.


----------



## MarkDavisson

Thanks, JAY. My lunchbox knife planer just ain't cutting it (no pun intended), and I'd love to have something with the helical head. I'm exactly the type of woodworker (hobbyist) you are talking to in your review.

The problem with mine is the wider stock - it really struggles. You ok with 8- and 10-inch wide stock?

And not to rub it in, but I'm seeing it on amazon for $444 with free shipping.


----------



## Dustgineer

Hey Mark, check out the heavy duty version 40200H at woodwerks.com. It is $499 and no tax if you're outside of Ohio.


----------



## JJayzon1

Yeah last week I ran a 12" wide glue up. I did only set it to take a small cut.


----------



## redSLED

Thanks for posting your review, I wasn't aware of that brand of planer. Are you able to comment on how effective or strong the sawdust exhaust port is, compared to others you've owned or used? Just wondering if it's better than the Dewalt 733/734 planer - which is what I have.


----------



## JJayzon1

This is the only planner that I have owned I do have the 2 horsepower Harbor Freight dust collector which works wonderfully with this unit.


----------

